# What do you have going now?



## Francie (Nov 30, 2006)

Today I realized I need to slow down. Next week I will be bottling my Barbaresco, Super Tuscan, and possibly my French Chard. I just transferred my Chenin Blanc from primary to secondary. I was just curious to know what everyone else had going on!!







(Am I the only "psycho obsessed wine freak", or am I in the company of others?















Francie


----------



## Wade E (Nov 30, 2006)

Lets see here, I have 6 gallons of Black Currant, 6 gallons of
Cranberry, 6 gallons of Cherrt, 3 gallons of Welches Concord Melomel, 2
gallons of Welches Niagara Oaked, 2 gallons of Dole Orange Strawberry
Banana. I think thats it. I have 2 empty primaries itching to be filled
though!


----------



## Waldo (Nov 30, 2006)

Looking around at my Blueberry Melomel, Campbells Early Grape, Muscadine, Plum, Black Currant, Apple/Rasberry and Green Apple Riesling and Port, I guess I would have say you are not alone


----------



## Francie (Nov 30, 2006)

That is a beautiful thing!!!! I can now rest and sleep well tonight, knowing I am in good company!!
























(my friends are trying to convince me I have a problem!)


Francie


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 30, 2006)

Obsessed here...but lacking carboys and space to ferment..have to share the space with the kitchen/dinning room......

6 gallons Raspberry/Red Grape, 6 gallons Strawberry/Red Grape, 5 gallons ChokeCherry/Red Grape [I see a pattern here] and 5 gallons CrabApple/Apple....

Thinking about the next 4 batches.....can hardly wait!!!


----------



## smurfe (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, I guess I am slacking.



I only have 2 batches going. The Crushendo Super Tuscan and an Estate Series Woodbridge Cabernet Sauvignon. I have a can of Raspberry Vintners Harvest I am going to start this weekend and will probably do a 3 gallon batch. 


Smurfe


----------



## AAASTINKIE (Dec 1, 2006)

Chilean Carmenere, Pinot Grigio, Chenin Blanc, Cal. Cabernet Sauvignon

waiting for my wine rack to get here for the cellar (closet) running
out of shelf space after bottling 3 batches last week, Austrailian
Chardonnay, New Zealand Sauvingnon Blanc, and Blueberry.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 1, 2006)

Soon to be bottled: 6 gallon Shiraz.


Bulk aging: 5 gallon Pinot Noir, 3 gallon Boysenberry


1 gallon Grape/Apple, 1 gallon Blackberry Not enough, need more!!!!
Have supplies for a 5 gallon cabernet; concentrateof wadewade's orange/banana/strawberry. 8# of Fresh Raspberries, and several packages of the Triple berry from Schawns(not enough yet to make a batch) That gets $$$$. So, your not alone at all!*Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## kutya (Dec 1, 2006)

Stinkie, nice looking picture. I just posted a picture somewhere else, but I have Peach, Chokecherry, Plum-Apple, cranberry, Merlot, and rasberry melomel.... Obsessed, who's obsessed????


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 1, 2006)

Last weekend we started:
6-gal Domane Des Brumes


Early clearing stage:
6-gal Red Beet


Various stages of bulk aging:
6-gal Australian Cabernet/Shiraz
6-gal Choke Cherry dinner wine
6-gal Cherry
6-gal Bergeron Rouge
6-gal Crab Apple/Apple
6-gal Austalian Shiraz
5-gal Australian Riverland Reserve
6-gal Napa Valley Stags Leap Merlot
3-gal Cherry Mead
3-gal Blackberry
6-gal (another) Choke Cherry
5-gal Golden Mead
3-gal Port
6-gal Merlot
3-gal Choke Cherry Dessert


And we have 3 kits ordered! We may even get around to bottling some of these. 
What's funny about this list is that a few years ago, I thought Bert might like making a couple batches of wine, just for the fun of it. The experience. Try something new. Havea little hobby.




Really, no one here is obsessed. We've found activities to keep us busy and keep us home where our families can generally find us. It's good for our health, the health of our friends, and it's an activity that has been around for thousands of years. We're preserving food, creating fun and keeping the revenuers from reaching quite so deep into our pockets.



It's ALL good!


----------



## maize (Dec 1, 2006)

That's an awesome list!! I can't even imagine that many filled carboys in a single room. With that many batches, I would be tempted to have straws for each one!! *Edited by: maize *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 1, 2006)

PWP...you must have a whole room full of carboys....

Guess when you have that many going you can let them age more...we are in the re-stocking mode....so can't age many too long.

How many bottles are in your cellar????? Do you need larger wine racks Too?????Your going to be in need of many more bottles aren't you????Like several hundred...

WOW!!!!What a list you got going there.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 1, 2006)

We really do have a lot of bottles. Empties and fulls!



We have somewhere between 250 &amp; 300 bottles in our rack and stashed under the food shelves. 
Since we give a lot of wine we get a lot of empties. It's really a good deal both ways. 
Our carboys are in 1 end of our family room in the basement. There are boxes over each carboy and after a while you don't even see them. Messy doesn't bother me too much. I can either be really neat



or make wine and work on other hobbies. I choose fun!


----------



## Fly boy (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, those lists are great. I thought I was doing good with 4 kits going now. I guess I am a newbie. I will have to get going on more!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 1, 2006)

Right now I am in between runs of wine pretty much. I have just about reached the max for this year-so I'm waiting to start more. I'm down to just 
6 gallons of my Nuclear Apple/Pepper wine
6 gallons of apple wine
3 gallons of this years Niagara crop
6 gallons of my unnamed red grape wine(homegrown)
3 gallons of Elderberry


It's hard to spread the kits and batchesout when so many summer and fall crops come in at the same time. I've got my eye on some more kits to aquire and get going soon. The only people that think I am obsessed are the ones who THINK they don't like wine. Never any comments from the ones who like it - except maybe "So what wine do you have for me today?" I bring an extra case with me when I go to dinners, picnics,parties and never come home with any!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow PWP, that s pretty intense there. JSM, that Boysenberry
sounds delicious. Stinkie those are some awesome kits there. Appleman,
The Super Tuscan speaks for itself. Man, Everybody has some awesome
wine going. Next year is going to be insane after I get back on my feet
moneywise.

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 1, 2006)

PolishWineP! Would you adopt me?! Please! I will work for wine!


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 1, 2006)

Wadewade the Boysenberry smells Great too! I can't wait to taste it! I think your eyes are moving too! Hmmm! *Edited by: jsmahoney *


----------



## Bert (Dec 1, 2006)

From the list that PWP gave we hope to bottle three of those this weekend....we need the 6 gal. carboys....more wine to make ...obsession, no just a fun hobby


----------



## Wade E (Dec 1, 2006)

My eyes arent even in the picture.


----------



## jsmahoney (Dec 2, 2006)

Opps! Sorry! must be my eyes moving?!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

jsmahoney said:


> PolishWineP! Would you adopt me?! Please! I will work for wine!


Are you well-behaved? Will you do all of your "chores" without giving us a hassle? Would you be able to share your room with wine making equipment? And most important,
WOULD YOU BE ABLE TO KEEP YOUR CARBOY STRAW OUT OF THE CARBOYS?


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 2, 2006)

appleman said:


> Right now I am in between runs of wine pretty much. I have just about reached the max for this year-so I'm waiting to start more. I'm down to just
> 6 gallons of my Nuclear Apple/Pepper wine


Appleman,
I want to try that Nuclear Apple/Pepper when it's fully ready!



It sounds both scary and tempting!
Glad to see you're being careful and not starting your next batches too soon. Don't want that old tax man at your door!


----------



## Coaster (Dec 2, 2006)

6 gal Johannesburg Riesling bulk aging
6 gal Mango Citrus Symphony bulk clearing (this is one slow clearing wine)
6 gal Welch's White Grape/blueberry/kiwi clearing
3 gal Ice Wine Primary Fermentation


----------



## Wade E (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I just went to the little store I buy supplies at because I needed
more Pectic Enzyme and Acid Blend but got side tracked and bought
Vintners Harvest Raspberry so I guess I'll be starting this very soon.
I am going to make this a 6 gallon recipe but I'm going to add 2 cans
of frozen raspberry concentrate to it. 

*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## kutya (Dec 2, 2006)

pwp... wow, what an impressive list you have there....


----------



## Bill B (Dec 3, 2006)

Very nice list everyone. Can't wait to try some at our next Winefest. I have 5 Gal Rhubarb , 5 gal Riesling, 10 gal Blueberry, 5 gal Rose blend (Concord-Niagra) these are from Walkers Fruit Basket. 6 gal Pinot Noir (WE) 6 gal Strawberry Merlot (WE) Soon to have some Chianti. Thats it
<DIV SuperAdBlocker_DIV_Elements="0" SuperAdBlocker_OnMove_Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker__Hooked="0" SuperAdBlocker_DIV_FirstLook="0">Bill


----------



## Francie (Dec 3, 2006)

Yea!!!! I AM in good company!!!


Francie


----------



## linda0210 (Dec 4, 2006)

Bill B said:


> Very nice list everyone. Can't wait to try some at our next Winefest. I have 5 Gal Rhubarb , 5 gal Riesling, 10 gal Blueberry, 5 gal Rose blend (Concord-Niagra) these are from Walkers Fruit Basket. 6 gal Pinot Noir (WE) 6 gal Strawberry Merlot (WE) Soon to have some Chianti. Thats it
> <div superadblocker_div_elements="0" superadblocker_Onmove_hooked="0" superadblocker__hooked="0" superadblocker_div_firstlook="0">Bill



Hey Bill,

Walker's Fruit Basket? Do you have a website? I just love niagra any way that it's made and that just sounds good!


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2006)

kutya said:


> pwp... wow, what an impressive list you have there....


Just remeber, Poor Bert gets a lot of the credit on that list.




He's my mainstay, my man with a hobby!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 4, 2006)

http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2006)

PolishWineP said:


> Just remeber, Poor Bert gets a lot of the credit on that list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But your the one who hides the carboys and ages them forever....How long have they been aging????


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 4, 2006)

6 months. Some longer. Some maybe a little less.


----------



## paubin (Dec 6, 2006)

Lets see....right now Ive got peach, sweet cherry, concord, niagra, strawberry/rhubarb, raspberry, citrus melomel, blueberry melomel. spiced apple....most will be bottled soon after Christmas.


Pete


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 6, 2006)

Pete,
That's an interesting list.


----------

